
Russia’s Use of Antivirus Software to Spy Shows Why We Need Strong Encryption - tonyztan
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2017/10/12/russia_used_kaspersky_software_to_spy_on_the_u_s_that_s_why_we_need_encryption.html
======
vectorEQ
russia.... rofl.

Just leave that part out of the scentence already >.> like this it just reads
as some narrow minded click bait.

